# HELP ASAP ! Sunny got stuck in a fly trap!



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny flew into my hanging sticky fly trap how should i clean her off ???????


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You mean in fly paper? if so very gently unwrap her. She will be sticky. I have found that rubbing alcohol on a cottonball helps to remove some of the stickyness from the feathers. it won't get it all off but most of it. You might have to pull the worst of the tail feathers out if they are too stick because they will get junk (like seed/food) stuck to them.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh wow! Yikes! That crap is nasty sticky! If it wasn't a bird I would say Nail Polish Remover. But I can't imagine using that safely on birds. Can't that junk on there make the birds sick? I don't know if something like Vaseline would help to remove some of the stickiness. I have been told it might not be good for the feathers, but if it gets the stuff off the bird that might make them sick.. I'd go for a few odd looking feathers myself. I have no other advice except take them all down now.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I found out a solution online and its safe , Peanut butter !!! I gave her a warm bath and rubbed peanut butter on the spots she got it on and it took it right off she is clean and now resting . Going to keep an eye on her for a few days


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh wow! Good to know! Gotta love Peanut Butter! Glad to hear she's alright.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Glad she is ok!


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Good to know you found a easy safe solution for it  Both alcohol and polish remover can be very dangerous to their health, due to the vapors they make.


----------

